# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ramize Gjebrea

## shigjeta

Misteri i ekzekutimit të partizanes së Brigadës së V-të sulmuese, Ramize Gjebrea,  dhe akuzat vrasëse të dashurisë së 21- vjeçares me Zaho Kokën 

_Marre nga revista SPEKTER_

 

Atë vit edhe pranvera erdhi e ftohtë. Ishte 5 marsi i vitit 1944. Atë ditë mungonin vetëm dy udhëheqësit (?), Komandanti i Brigadës së V-të, Shefqet Peçi, dhe Komisari Hysni Kapo, ndërkohë që organizohej vrasja për akuzën e pabesë, në shtabin partizan..., - rrëfen ish- partizani i Brigadës së V-të Sulmuese, Mato Hasamataj.
21 vjeçarja, përgjegjësja e rinisë së brigadës së V-të Sulmuese, Ramize Gjebrea, pushkatohet në 5 mars të vitit 1944, pa asnjë provë por me urdhër nga lart që kurrë nuk u mor vesh nga cili nënshkruhej. 
Të vërtetat e kësaj vrasjeje janë në varr por nuk është bërë asnjë përpjekje edhe për të gjetur autorët e këtij ekzekutimi megjithëse, një vit më vonë  u Zhvillua gjyqi i Gjykatës së Lartë. 
Ramizeja u akuzua se ishte e dashura e fshehtë e Komandantit të batalionit të Brigadës së V-të, Zaho Koka, e ndërsa ishte zyrtarisht e fejuara e Nako Spirut. Gabim ky i pafalshëm, (dashuritë e fshehta) për  partinë dhe Ramize Gjebrea meritonte ekzekutimin e pabesë prapa shpine!
Por pse jo, shkaqet këtij ekzekutimi lidheshin me luftën personale për karrierë që në ato vite kishte shpërthyer ethshëm. 
Me këtë akuzë, pra imoralitet, gjykata e Brigadës së Pestë e dënon Ramizenë me pushkatim. 
Ramizea do të ishte ende gjallë, në qoftë se letra e korrierit, e nisur nga Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë do të mbërrinte tri orë më parë në Ramicë të Vlorës, e cila kundërshtonte vendimin e Gjykatës së Brigadës së V-të, për ekzekutimin e saj.
Por ishte tepër vonë, Ramizesë nuk i rikthej më jeta edhe pse e drejta për të jetuar i jepej edhe nga Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë.  

*Ekzekutimi!*

Përtej maleve, në Ramicën e vetmuar, në afërsi të Vlorës, vranë pabesisht vajzën 21- vjeçare, partizanen gjirokastrite Ramize Gjebrea. Nga kujtimet e asaj kohe, Mato Hasemataj, partizan në Brigadën e V-të, shkruante në kujtimet e tij diku në fillim të viteve të demokracisë,  ...Atë mëngjes me cikmë marsi, me fjolla resh si të përhirme, tek çelte sytha në zall, bajamja e lajthia,  Mesaplikut i ndrinte nuri e bardhësia...mos kishe faj që e doje jetën e që sgëlltite dot gënjeshtrën. Dy sytë e tu që fort e deshën çdo gjë të bukur, të vërtetë. E që sdo mundem ti harroj, sa të kem frymë edhe jetë!. Pas ekzekutimit prapa shpine, nga Gjykata e Brigadës së V-të, Gjykata e Lartë, në vitin 1945, kreu një gjyq formal, ku u hetua rreth pafajësisë apo jo të fajit të saj, por jo për fajtorët e vërtetë të krimit. Ndërkohë që gjyqi u zhvillua me dyer të mbyllura, për publikun, Nako Spiru- i fejuari i saj- e mbështeti figurën e saj gjatë gjithë kohës. 
Sipas të dhënave të fundit arkivore, ka qenë Dushan Mugosha (Dusan Mugosa), delegati i Partisë Komuniste Jugosllave (asajkohe ndihmonte partizanët, në Ramicë të Vlorës) së bashku me anëtarë të tjerë të Gjykatës së Brigatës së V-të Sulmuese, ata, të cilët kanë dhënë urdhrin për ekzekutimin e Ramize Gjebresë. Kjo e fundit mësohet nga Nijaz Dizdarevic, konsulenti jugosllav në ndihmë të rinisë shqiptare, gjatë kohës së luftës, i cili në vitin 1988 boton një libër në gjuhën serbo-kroate të titulluar Albanski Dnevnik ( e botuar nga tipografia Globus në Zagreb të Kroacisë). 
Ramize Gjebrea nuk është vrarë pa dijeninë e Dushan Mugoshës!. 
Megjithëse, Ramize Gjebrea u pushkatua, ngelet ende enigmë fakti, sesi arriti ta ekzekutonte Gjykata e Brigadës një anëtare të sajën, kur dihet që urdhrat për ekzekutime vinin vetëm nga Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë- thotë Ali Gjebrea, njeriu i afërt i familjes së Ramizesë. Sipas tij, ky ekzekutim skishte të bëntë me një histori dashurie por me eliminimin e personave që nesër, (pas luftës) mund të kishin një të ardhme në pushtet. Po ashtu Aliu tregon se Nako Spiro është shprehur se edhe nëse kjo histori dashurie e saj me Zaho Kokën të ishte e vërtetë, kjo ishte një çështje e tij personale dhe jo e partisë. Këtë mendim ka ruajtur deri në fund të jetës së tij, duke u shprehur gjithnjë me konsiderata për të fejuarën e tij. 

*Gjygji falls*

Një vit pas vrasjes, zhvillohet gjyqi mbi vrasjen e Ramize Gjebresë, i cili mori në shqyrtim vetëm faktin nëse Ramizeja kishte apo jo marrëdhënie me Zaho Kokën. Në përfundim të këtij hetimi, Gjykata e Lartë me kryetar Frederik Nosin, deklaron të pafajshme Ramize Gjebrenë, duke i dhënë asaj titullin Dëshmore e Kombit. Me tej kjo gjykatë nuk mori në shqyrtim se cilët ishin autorët e vrasjes as dhe kush urdhëroi ekzekutimin e Ramizesë, por thjesht historinë e dashurisë së saj me Zaho Kokën e konsideroi si thashethem të thurur në emër të pushtetit. 
E vërteta e asaj dite krimi, u fundos përfundimisht, atje ku prehen eshtrat e Ramize Gjebresë, pranë monumentit Nënë Shqipëri, që nga zhvarrimi i saj nga vendi i pushkatimit në maj të vitit 1945!. 

*Vajza beratase me gjak Kaçaniku*

Ramize Gjebrea lindi në qytetin e Beratit në 20 prill të vitit 1923, në një familje me tradita patriotike. E ëma, Safia ,ishte nga Kaçaniku i Kosovës. Ndërkaq në kohën e luftës me zgjedhën turke, u njoh me Rustem Gjebrenë, me të cilin shumë shpejt u martua. Ramizeja, që në fëmijëri,  u frymëzua nga origjina e familjes së saj,  dhe u kthye në një patriote të flaktë për çështjen mbarëshqiptare. Sikur ta imagjinonte fatin e Shqipërisë të pasluftës, ajo i drejtohej Agllai Zotos, - veprimtares së gruas në Bregdet, -  në datën 29.08.1943, me fjalët : ...ne jemi për luftën Nacional Çlirimtare dhe jo për të prurë rusin ose grekun me sërbin këtu.... 

*Ramizeja, nusja që kaloi shtetrrethimin*

Vajza beratase  që arriti të bëjë famë me intelektin e saj, u radhit ndër të parat femra rebele, të Institutit Femëror Nëna Mbretneshë, në Tiranë. Në 1935-1941 ajo u shqua për një përgatitje shkollore, prirje letrare dhe organizatore, duke u bërë udhëheqësja e demonstratave, veprimtarive antifashiste dhe shpërndarjes së këngëve patriotike. Karriera si gjimnaziste u mbyll për shkak të bindjeve të saj proshqiptare, duke u shënuar në histori si femra e parë shqiptare, e cila u vu në krye të demonstratës së 28 Tetorit 41, kur rrëzoi nga kali oficerin fashist të karabinerisë, i cili tentoi të griste flamurin shqiptar.Vera Malo, ish- shoqe e Institutit Femëror, shprehet për të se ajo lexonte shumë, sidomos libra të ndaluar, të cilat kishte dëshirë ti diskutonte me ne- deri sa një ditë- një thirrje e të rinjve, ra në duart e Këshillit Pedagogjik,  dhe e përjashtuan atë, shtatë ditë. Për atë dhe shoqet e saj, kishte ardhur koha të hidhej në ilegalitet. Që nga viti 1942 ajo punon në fshehtësi, - arrestohet, dhe për mungesë provash lirohet pas katër ditësh, - duke u lidhur sakaq me Shejnaze Jukën në Shkodër, (ndodhet një artikull i shkruar nga Taras Begeja, në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar) dhe në mars të po atij viti, bashkëpunon me Qemal Stafën në qarkun e Gjirokastrës. Rikthehet në Tiranë në vitin 1943, ku caktohet përgjegjëse e rinisë së Beratit dhe mbledh sakaq Konferencën e Rinisë të Shqipërisë, në Zaloshnje (Skrapar). Së bashku me Mihal Durin dhe Misto Mamen ajo organizon rrëmbimin e shtypshkronjës Gutenberg, si dhe atë të kalimit të postobllokut armik, e maskuar si nuse. Punon në Elbasan, Sulovë, Mallakastër, Lubonjë, Treblovë, Kuç dhe së fundi në Ramicë të Vlorës. 

*Kujtime, vetëm kujtime...fajtorët?*

Veterani i Brigadës së V, Andon Cane Xhaka nga Vlora,  tregon se pas plumbit të parë që nuk e zuri, Ramizeja e habitur kishte thënë : Uaa, çndodhi kështu?. Por i paramenduar dhe kriminal, ky pushkatim u krye. Janë bërë shumë komente për këtë akt dhe për fajtorët e vërtetë...E vërteta është se Ramizeja u bë viktimë e injorancës dhe inkuzicionit komunist.
Shkrimtari Shefqet Musaraj, në Revistën Shqiptarja (Nr.11, viti 1973) shkruante:...Nga gratë që kanë dhënë një kontribut shumë të çmuar gjatë luftës, ka qenë Ramize Gjebrea....
Liri Belishova rikujton edhe njëherë dy momente të cilat i kanë mbetur në memorje : I pari, kur kemi kënduar në  kor në Institut këngën, Mjaft në robëri, Kosovë e Çamëri..., dhe së dyti, aksioni i rrëmbimit të shtypshkronjës Gutenberg, ku diktatori Enver Hoxha nuk e përmendi fare emrin e saj. Liria tregon më pas për Ramizenë e bukur dhe të zgjuar, dhe pse ishte e tillë, atë e zgjodhi për të fejuar Nako Spiru. 
Të vdekurit jetojnë me ne, ata vetëm fizikisht nuk janë me ne, - kujton Liria thënien e Viktor Hygosë, duke shtuar  se kjo është shumë e vërtetë, pasi atë e kemi ndier vazhdimisht pranë...ashtu siç foli në 20 janar 1944, në themelimin e Brigadës së V-të Sulmuese, para më shumë se 3000 partizanëve, në luginën e Bramyshnjes.
- ...hakmarrje për çdo pëllëmbë tokë të shkelur nga armiku, hakmarrje për gjakun e shokëve! Armiku do ta paguajë çdo pikë gjaku me një kokë ushtari..., pati thënë ajo ato ditë dimri... 

*Veterani i Brigadës së V, Lefter Kasneci* 

E kam njohur Ramizenë  në dhjetor të 41, atëherë kur punonte ilegalisht.   Ishte vajzë e zgjuar. Zotëronte shkëlqyeshëm italishten, frëngjishten dhe turqishten (të cilën ia kishte mësuar e ëma). Ishte interesante, ashtu siç kishte pseudonimin, ashtu siç u pa gjatë fjalimit të saj para Brigadës me 3000 partizanë.

*Requiem*

Një gjë me sa duket ka ngjallur xhelozi dhe armiqësi kundra Ramizesë. Sipas fakteve, ajo ishte me bindje antijugosllave, çka bëri që ajo të mos pajtohej me prishjen e marrëveshjes së Mukjes nga Enver Hoxha  duke thënë se (gusht 1943):  Tani do të fillojë një vëllavrasje e madhe midis Shqiptarëve, dhe Jugosllavëve do tju bëhet qejfi.... Kështu është shprehur Ramizeja pas Konferencës së Mukjes duke thënë  haptazi  mospajtimin e saj ndaj rrjedhës së mëtejshme  së çështjes Kosovare. 
Akuza e njollosjes së moralit të saj, nuk ishte e vërtetë, çka u hodh poshtë edhe nga seanca gjyqësore e Gjykatës së Lartë, në 1945. Sipas veteranit Xhaka, inkuizitorët komunistë u penduan që e vranë, pasi disa orë pas pushkatimit, kishte ardhur urdhri i anullimit, por ishte tepër vonë....Ramize Gjebrea nuk ishte dakord me trajtimin që i bënte Partia Komuniste Shqiptare dhe udhëheqja e saj prosllave, çështjes së Kosovës- historinë dhe tragjedinë e copëtimit të saj, të cilën ajo e njihte mjaft mirë, - pasi ishte mbesë nga Kaçaniku i Kosovës. 
Ndoshta fati nuk ka qenë me të!. Akuzat shumëllojëshe, të hedhura ndaj saj, që çuan më pas në pushkatimin, nuk patën të njëjtin fat edhe për Zaho Kokën. Ai u shpall Hero i Popullit, duke rënë në betejë kundra gjermanëve në Vuno të Himarës, në 08.06.1944.  Ndërsa i fejuari i Ramize Gjebresë, Nako Spiru, vite më vonë pas ekzekutimit të saj, u martua me Liri Belishovën. Ai u konsiderua si agjent i komploteve nga emisarët e Titos në Shqipëri, në prag të Plenumit II, të Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare, në Berat. Vrau veten në 1947. 
Flitet se disa nga filmat  siç janë Nusja dhe shtetrrethimi dhe Vajzat me kordele të kuqe subjektin e skenarit të tyre e kanë marrë nga veprimtaria e Ramize Gjebresë. 


_Shënim: Dokumentet u shfrytëzuan nga arkivat personale të fisit Gjebrea. Dorëshkrime origjinale, komente, intervista, botime, dekorata dhe fotografi_

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Me vjen shume mire qe mesova dicka per ramizen.  Deri sot, nuk pata degjuar asgje per ramizen.  Shkrimet e tilla jane shume edukative.  Te lumte, Shigjeta,

Pershedetje, 
Ariani

----------


## shigjeta

Flm Ari dhe mua me pelqeu si shkrim.  Kur lexon ose degjon histori te tilla eshte e pa mundur te mos mendosh se si do te kishte qene Shqiperia nese patriote dhe intelektuale si Ramizeja do te thonin fjalen e tyre

----------


## plumbi

Të lumtë shigjeta, vërtetë është një histori që tregon se me sa mund të madh bijat e këtijë trolli janë munduar për lirinë e plotë të të gjitha trojeve etnike shqiptare.Edhe njëherë të lumtë.

----------


## Brari

"Gjebrea u dënua nga Nexhmije Hoxha e Dushan Mugosha" 

» Dërguar më: 28/01/2010 - 14:10 




Fatmira Nikolli

Ramize Gjebrea "Nega Totum". Ky është titulli i një libri që sapo ka dalë në qarkullim. E në fakt, Ramize Gjebrea 
në gjyqin ndaj saj tha se asnjë akuzë nuk ishte e vërtetë. Po cilat ishin të vërteta? Përse u dënua ajo me pushkatim, një vajzë partizane, luftëtare, mike me Nexhmije Hoxhën, e fejuara e Nako Spirut? Vasfi Baruti hedh poshtë legjendën e dashurisë që i është ngritur asaj me Zaho Kokën, por sjell edhe argumentet për ato që ai i quan arsyet e vërteta të vrasjes së saj. Sipas 701 burimeve arkivore të cituara nga studiuesi Vasfi Baruti e sipas dokumenteve të siguruara nga Arkivi Qendror i Shtetit, e vërteta e jetës dhe dënimit të Ramize Gjebresë është krejt tjetër. Ai na tregon përse asaj i mbeti nofka "Interesanti", por jo vetëm kaq. Në një intervistë të gjatë Baruti tregon se kush ishte komisarja e Rinisë Antifashiste të Qarkorit të Vlorës, duke na treguar se ishte e vetmja që debatonte me Dushan Mugoshën për Kosovën. "Ramize Gjebrea Nega Totum", e botuar nga shtëpia botuese "55", hedh dritë përmes dokumenteve, kujtimeve, rrëfimeve, hulumtimit të arkivave, si dhe risjell para publikut historinë e vajzës që në moshën 21-vjeçare iu këput jeta në mes. Edhe pse kanë kaluar kaq shumë vite që nga koha kur ajo vdiq, e pushkatuar me një plumb pas shpine, arsyet e ikjes së saj mbeten debate dhe ide, por kësaj radhe një libër sjell dokumente dhe argumente për pushkatimin e bërë "për hir të dashurisë", në fakt duke e hedhur poshtë këtë arsye. 
Ka dalë në librari libri juaj "Ramize Gjebrea. Nega Totum". Asgjë e vërtetë! Një titull disi hermetik, me shumë të fshehta brenda tij. Përse ky titull intrigues, dhe cila është domethënia e tij? 
Legjenda Gjebrea, titull që më ka joshur, Miti Gjebrea, tjetër titull, ngaqë Interesanti u bë mit i partizanëve, kryesisht ata qindra të dalë partizanë në besë të Interesantit. Dhe përfundimisht mbeti Ramize Gjebrea. Nega Totum. Asgjë e vërtetë. Gjebrea në gjyq kishte dëgjuar katër raportet denoncuese me akuza të rënda, dhe i kërkohej t'i përgjigjej akuzave. I pari togfjalësh i Interesantit ishte: Nega Totum! Kur gjykatësit shqyhen sytë nga habia e Nega Totum-it që s'kuptonin asgjë, vetëm Bilbil Klosi, lauruar jurist në Universitetin e Grenoblit të Francës e dinte kuptimin, dhe Gjebrea me qetësi olimpike përgjigjej: Nega Totum është sentencë e të Drejtës Romake, që e shqipëruar do të thotë: Asgjë e vërtetë! Dua të them: në raportet e akuzave tuaj nuk ka asgjë të vërtetë. Sentenca, si përgjigje e Gjebresë, m'u duk mjaft e goditur, ndaj dhe ajo (sentenca) u bë zgjedhja më e mirë, por edhe të tjerat s'më hiqen nga mendja sepse i shkojnë shumë Interesantit Gjebrea. 
Ju flisni për Interesantin, e identifikuar me Ramize Gjebrean. Si dhe pse Ramizes i ka mbetur emri Interesanti, apo ishte vërtet aq interesante ajo? Interesanti është thjesht një nofkë që i mbetej nga lufta Gjebresë, apo ka tjetër domethënie? 
Gjebrea në raportet e letrat që shkruante për qendrën apo për shokë e shoqe lufte, përfundi me Të fala Interesanti. Është interesante se dhe shumë bashkëkohës të Gjebresë në vite lufte, edhe sot e kujtojnë me Interesanti. Nexhmije Hoxha jep një shpjegim të vetin si e pse Ramizesë i mbeti Interesanti: "... I kishte mbetur ky pseudonim Ramizesë, sepse ajo e përdorte shpesh këtë shprehje. E përdorte jo për gjëra interesante, për kuriozitete për t'u dëgjuar, po e përdorte në raste kur donte të shprehte pakënaqësinë e saj kur dikush nuk e kryente punën mirë ose në kuptimin, siç themi, p.sh., zakonisht: "Çudi, ky njeri! Si s'mori vesh... që kjo ose ajo duhej bërë kështu e jo ashtu...". Ajo vinte nga jashtë si era dhe hynte menjëherë në informacion, raport a bisedë: "Interesant... takova filanin dhe s'e kishte mbaruar artikullin". E kështu, meqë e përsëriste shpesh, i mbeti "Interesanti". Shpjegimi që bën N. Hoxha ka diç të së vërtetë, por e vërteta e Interesantit është shumë më shumë se aq, e s'është dukje por përmbajtje. "Gjata" [ngase ishte shumë i gjatë], Prof. Sotir Manushi, sekretar i Qarkorit të Rinisë Antifashiste të Tiranës, së bashku me Gjebrenë në Qarkor, ka një tjetër argument për Interesantin, që i mbeti Gjebresë. "Aso kohe lufte, në Tiranë, por dhe në Berat, kur bëhej Konferenca e Zaloshnjës, dëgjoja shpesh, sa edhe tashti më buçasin veshët nga ato fjalë: ...Sa interesant është ajo vajzë; ... ishte interesante biseda e saj; ... më treguan për një vajzë interesante; shumë i drejtohen me interesante ngaqë emrin s'ia dinin... Tek Ramizeja interesante edhe fjala, dhe biseda, dhe argumentet, mënyra si qasej në bisedë, në njohje... Ishte Madona vetë, e Bukura e Dheut! Për "Gjata" mbetja e emrit Interesanti ka përmbajtje: te Gjebrea çdo gjë ishte interesante, në të njëjtën mendje është e shok i afërt i Gjebresë, Paskal Andoni, po edhe mjaft të tjerë. Interesanti në shkrimet e botuara përdorte pseudonimin Zala, që është emri i një vendi pranë Teqes së Gjirokastrës, është për t'u thënë se i përkiste sektit Bektashian, e respekton atë, edhe pse ishte komuniste, interesante komuniste teiste! Interesanti njihej e me Kaçanik, ngase nëna e saj ishte bijë Kaçaniku, i Kosovës. 
Vitet e fundit janë botuar mjaft libra për Gjebrenë, ndaj lind pyetja: Ç'të reja sjell libri juaj, cila është risia e Nega Totum-it tuaj? 
Në diktaturë Gjebrea nuk u harrua, por përkundrazi u godit si në skena ferri. Vërtet nga vitet 2002 deri 2006 janë botuar mjaft libra për Gjebrenë, si Rikthimi i dhimbjes i Sofo Lazrit, Dashuri e plumba i Pavllo Gjidedes, romani Engjëj të armatosur i Diana Çulit, po edhe dramë, poemë, novelë, dhe shumë dossierë në ndonjë gazetë. Në pesë vjet shkruar e botuar gjashtë libra dhe autorët të gjithë e kanë me shumë ngut: të mbajnë gjallë legjendën e dashurive të "krisura" të Gjebresë me komisarin Zaho, t'i japin jetë legjendës së dashurisë, të sjellin "faktologji" për të besuar legjendën, edhe ta letrarizojnë legjendën e dashurive, duan të formësohet e vërteta e amshuar e Gjebresë, ashtu siç e ka dashur dhe e do N. Hoxha dhe kjo është arsye pse nguten aq shumë të shkruajnë e botojnë libra, roman etj. Risia që sjell Nega Totumi im?! Përballë të vërtetës së amshuar, e legjenduar që në mars '44, po më shumë sot, libri sjell të vërtetën e pamëshirë për Interesantin: Gjebrea jo e fejuara e Nakos, i cili kishte "Shpirto-n" në zemrën e tij; por as e dashura e komisarit Zaho, i cili në gjyq u bë akuzatori më i egër i Gjebresë; dhe asesi Interesanti nuk u dënua nga gjyqi partizan i Brigadës V-të sepse vendimi për dënim me pushkatim u shkrua dhe u firmos nga Dushan Mugosha me dorën e tij, dhe nga rajoni i Vlorës i kërkohej mendim Delegatit Nexhmije se "çfarë mase të marrim për Interesantin" dhe mendimi i saj nuk vonoi; dhe të vërteta të tjera që e venë Interesantin në panteonin e figurave më të shquara të kombit. E pabesueshme, por fatmirë e vërtetë. 
Gjebrea, e fejuara e Nakos, është një e vërtetë që ka hedhur rrënjë; po ashtu nga të gjithë dihet se komisari Zaho ka qenë i dashuri i saj, e dashuritë e tyre kujtohen dhe sot si Romeo e Xhulieta. Akuzat e drejtpërdrejta për Nexhmije Hoxhën si bashkautore në vendimin e pushkatimit kërkojnë argumente të forta. E vërteta e pamëshirë, siç e quani ju, ka burim kujtime të bashkëkohësve, siç ndodh shpesh me shkrime e libra të botuar, apo dhe burime të tjera arkivore? 
Ja që ndodh kur më lehtë besohet një rrenajë e vjetër sesa një e vërtetë e re për rrenën e vjetër, dhe kësisoj është e me Interesantin e persekutorët e saj. Si hetuesi mbledh fakte për krimin që ndjek, për 9 vjet në kërkim të gjurmëve të personalitetit Gjebrea, për kryekrimin e luftës, pushkatimi i Interesantit. Libri Nega Totumi ka 701 burime referuese, kryesore burimet arkivore nga AQSH, asish burime autoritare arkivore që zbulojnë të vërtetën e pamëshirë, e fshehur, e mbajtur sekret nga titullarë të arkivit. Janë dokumente, letra, korrespondenca, të pranguara për dekada në Arkiv, madje kësisoj deri në fillimvjeshtën 2005, derisa prangat e dosjeve për Interesantin i preu me gërshërët e hekurta të ligjit drejtore e re e AQSH, Nevila Nika, sepse pa të zor se mund të besohet se do të dilte e vërteta e madhe e pamëshirë në dritën e diellit për Interesantin dhe mëkatarët e saj e të Zahos. Për më qartë një argument: Avokati i Popullit ka një dosje të vëllimshme me ankesën për drejtorin e Arkivit, Prof. Shaban Sinani, sepse refuzonte të jepte dokumente të Gjebresë për studim, e korrespodenca e Avokatit të Popullit me drejtorin vazhdoi 17 muaj, dhe si përfundim drejtori i Arkivit padrejtësisht refuzoi urdhrin e Avokatit të popullit. Përveçse burimeve arkivore në libër ka një memoriaristikë mjaft të vlerë nga 60 ish-shoqe e shokë shkolle e lufte në Tiranë, Berat e qarku i Vlorës, janë kujtime që i mbajtën ato gjallë në xhepa të fshehta të memories, e vjen koha kur i rrëfejnë, e shoh e ndjej se dhe sot Interesanti është brenda shpirtit llagar të rrëfimtarëve e bërë njësh me të, e s'janë pak syre që rrëfejnë me dhimbje e lot në sy, siç lihet gjurmë në celuloid. Memoriet e tyre janë me qasje, madje takim e prerje me burime arkivore, e kësi burimet arkivore e memoriet e bashkëkohësve zbulojnë universin e Interesantit Gjebrea. 
Ju flisni për kujtime të bashkëkohësve të Gjebresë, po Nexhmije Hoxha, shoqe shkolle e lufte, të dha kujtime për Ramizenë? 
Po, dha, janë katër faqe të mëdha dhe ato kanë "historinë" e tyre. Miqve të mi me të cilët u këshillova bënë humor si mundet që Nexhmija të binte në grackën e ngritur. Bëra timen, i shkrova një letër ku i përkëdhelja sedrën dhe i kërkoja kujtime për shoqen e saj për shtatë vjet së bashku në Instituti Femëror të Tiranës, me motivin se do botoja kujtime të bashkëkohësve të Gjebresë, dhe një natë në orët e vona telefonoi në shtëpi, biseduam gjatë, më premtoi se do të shkruante kujtime për shoqen e saj të dashur, dhe shpejt më erdhën me postë. Porse më pas kuptoi se kishte rënë në grackë kur pa se po botoja në media burime arkivore për të e për Gjebrenë. Isha i motivuar për të vënë në lidhje e ballë për ballë kujtime të saj me burime arkivore të saj për Ramizenë, dhe të faktet në libër bëhen tunduese për të e lexuesit. Me një të tretë më dërgoi mesazh se i tërhiqte kujtimet e kërkonte t'ia ktheja ato. Korrespodenca me Nexhmijen vazhdoi e për një kërkesë tjetër për vrasësit e Gjebresë, porse tanimë kishte nxjerrë mësim të hidhur. Kujtimet e Nexhmijes kur i ve përballë me burime arkivore japin fotografinë reale të saj, me maska e pa maska! 
Cili ishte ai i treti që ju kërkoi rikthimin e kujtimeve? 
Një shkrimtar mjaft i njohur. 
Kush ishte ai? 
Një miku i afërt i Nexhmijes, që më pas mësova se ai ishte bërë garant për mua që të shkruante kujtimet që i kërkova, por ai është edhe i njohur imi. Kaq! ... 
Si mund të jepet shkurt personaliteti i Interesantit? 
Gjebrea ditën kur i morën jetën ishte 21 vjeç. Në libër ka shumë e shumë argumente, burime, faktologji për figurën e shquar të Gjebresë, dhe e kam të vështirë të sjell atë që kërkoni ju, për ta thënë shkurt kush ishte Interesanti! Ajo që duhet thënë: Me Ramize Gjebrenë nderohet kombi, dhe Interesanti shoh se është atje, në Panteoni i njerëzve më të shquar të kombit, paçka se edhe sot bëhet shumë për ta rivrarë atë! 
Mund të jeni më konkret? 
E ripërsëris, pabesueshme por e vërtetë, një fjalë e urtë italiane. Interesanti Miss, për çfarë? Për nga inteligjencia, formati intelektual; me kulturë perëndimore (njohëse e kultivuar e kolosëve të letërsisë klasike, i pari Dante idhulli i saj, Dostojevski i dyti...); Me ndërdije nacionaliste patriotike ("Shqipëria e shqiptarëve, pa rusë, serbë e grekë"); Orientimi politik i saj në Shqipërinë e pas fitores së luftës ("vajzëria preferon mënyrën borgjeze të jetës", kur që në vite lufte ishte përcaktuar qartë: nën shembullin e sovjetëve rus.); Udhëheqëse e vajzave antifashiste të Institutit Femëror dhe e djemve e vajzave të Liceut të Shtetit; Komisare e rinisë e antifashiste të qarkorit të Vlorës për rekrutimin e të rinjve në radhët e ushtrisë partizane (në besë të saj dolën partizanë 298 të rinj vlonjatë, mallakastriotë e kurveleshas); E para dhe e vetme që debatonte ballë për ballë me Dushan Mugoshën (Kosova e ka emrin Shqipëri dhe jo Jugosllavi.); Në Shtab, në Komandë, në Byro partie nuk hynte shqiponjë e të dilte thëllëzë ( s'bënte asnjë kompromis për të vërtetën.); në gjyq i kërkohej të pranonte dashurinë me komisarin Zaho, porse midis jetës e vdekjes zgjodhi të vërtetën, vdekjen me dinjitet (në gjyq i kërkohej të pranonte dashurinë me komisarin e t'i falej jeta.); E vetmja akuzë e pranuar me zë të lartë ishte këndimi i këngëve të dashurisë ("Po kam kënduar këngë dashurie dhe vinin mirë"); Shkroi dhe botoi manifestin e lirive e të drejtave të vajzërisë shqiptare, të shqiptarëve ("Të respektohet e drejta e të qënit njeri"); Publiciste për t'u pasur zili e sot (me reportazhe e shkrime të botuara në organe lufte); S'ka asnjë rast tjetër në luftë si Gjebrea, që u qa me kuje e ligje nga vajza e gra të Bregut, nga shumë shokë kuadro e partizanë të Brigadës V-të, nga intelektualë e qytetarë Interesanti vërtet ishte dhe Missi i luftës, s'kishte shoqen për nga bukuria. Për këto të tjera Interesanti s'ka të ngjashmen e vet në vite lufte, me argumente burimore të shumta. 
A ka të dhëna për bashkëpunime antifashiste midis Nexhmijes e Gjebresë në shkollë? Ju thoni se Gjebrea ishte udhëheqëse e vajzave antifashiste të Institutit Femëror, porse e tillë është publikuar Nexhmije Xhuglini, cila është e vërteta, siç thoni ju, e pamëshirë? 
E gjithë propaganda atëherë ish e motivuar që Nexhmija të evidentohej si udhëheqësja e vajzave të Institutit, edhe në filmin "Vajzat me kordele të kuqe", një nga personazhet kryesore personifikonte N. Hoxhën, e zgjedhur dhe figurativisht t'i ngjasonte shumë. Janë të shumta bashkënxënëse të Nexhmije Hoxhës në Institut Femëror që janë në një zë, në një mendje: në shkollë s'ishte parë në aksione e veprimtari antifashiste, ishte indiferente, dhe u zura besë atyre kur në një vandak dokumente të shkollës, Ministrisë së Arsimit, Policisë, Kuesturës me masa, qortime, përjashtime të shumë vajzave nga konvikti e shkolla për sjellje antifashiste emri i Nexhmijes nuk ka asnjë gjurmë, e për herë të parë ndiqet e kërkohet në 23 maj '43 kur ishin zbuluar e kapur dokumentet e Arkivit të Partisë. Në monizëm në përvjetorë të mëdhenj të Institutit Femëror kurrë nuk u përmendën prej saj apo shtypi e botime emrat e shumë vajzave të Institutit që bënë emër me aksione e veprime antifashiste e të përndjekura nga fashistët. Ja dokumenti arkivor për përjashtimin nga shkolla të nëntë vajzave për qëndrime antifashiste në demonstratën e 28 tetorit '41, dhe shihet si është mbushur me vija të kryqtuara, me domethënie se është dokument që s'duhet publikuar: Janë Drita Malile, Polikseni Thoma, Edibe Mirzade, Persefoni Todri, Ramize Gjebrea, Liri Belishova, Eleni Terezi, Margarita Totokoçi, Olimbi Progri. Dhe bie në sy se emri i Ramize Gjebresë, që është mbyllur në kuadrat se ishte personi me rrezikshmëri të lartë! Ka plot dokumente arkivore që janë zhgarravitur në Arkiv për të mos patur liri publikimi. Nexhmijes i njiheshin shumë merita, kurse vajza të shquara antifashiste as që kujtoheshin. Dilema e madhe: Meritat më mirë t'i meritosh e të mos i kesh (në dosje a varur në mure), apo meritat t'i kesh e të mos i meritosh! Për luftën ky refleksion më shumë se kujtdoj tjetër i shkon më së miri Nexhmije e Enver Hoxhës, e s'është propagandistike porse me argumente arkivore. Nexhmija i kishte meritat, por nuk i meritonte, Gjebrea me shumë vajza e djem i meritonin, por nuk i kishin! 
Çfarë do të veçonit nga aksionet apo veprimtaritë antifashiste të Gjebresë? 
Janë shumë! Fare pak prej syresh. Që kur ishte 17 vjeç, më 31 mars '39 në orë të vona të natës në Kinema Rex1 (17 Nëntori sot) një grup vajza nga Nëna Mbretëreshë para qindra qytetarësh të Tiranës dhanë melodramën Besa, me temë patriotike, dhe rolin e vajzës që vdes mbi Flamur e luante Ramize Gjebrea (me kulturë për teatër nga kurse private), dhe vjen çasti kur Gjebrea bie e "vdekur" mbi Flamur dhe shpërthyen parulla patriotike, të gjithë dolën jashtë, demonstrimi antifashist vazhdoi deri ora 4 e mëngjesit në rrugët e Tiranës, dhe është edhe në meritë të rolit i luajtur aq mirë nga Gjebrea. Është demonstrata e parë antifashiste që dha e para alarmin për rrezikun e pushtimit fashist dhe jo demonstrata e 3 prillit, siç e njeh historia e shkruar më parë, por dhe "vepra" të historianëve të shkruara sot. Gjebrea ishte protagoniste kryesore që në krye të mjaft vajzave e djemve të Liceut të Shtetit u motivuan të shkojnë e sabotojnë festimet e festës Marshimi mbi Romë, Gjebrea ishte flamurtare e demonstratës së 28 tetorit, dhe e rrëzoi fashistin nga kali kur ai tentoi t'i rrëmbente flamurin që Gjebrea mbante në duar. Gjebrea është e vetmja femër anëtare e njësiteve guerile, bashkë me Mihal Duri, Misto Mame e dy të tjerë rrëmbyen pedalinën e shtypshkronjës Gutemberg, ku në aksion më e rrezikuar ishte Gjebrea; me Miston bashkë, të fejuar me dashuri, në aksionin e djegies së xhenios fashiste në Linëz, rrëzë Dajtit; Gjebrea në demonstratën e fundit në Tiranë për të kujtuar në shenjë zie 7 prillin, e në ballë me Naxhie Dume, Nexhla Turkeshi etj. Në qarkun e Vlorës Interesanti ishte me mision Sekretare politike e qarkorit të Rinisë Antifashiste për terrenin, ka shumë dokumente për punën shumë të madhe të saj në krye të Qarkorit të Rinisë Antifashiste. Dokumenti kryesor është ditari me 134 ditë ditarë të mbetur, ngase ditarët e tjera të grisura në Arkivin e Partisë në ish-KQ, që drejtohej nga N. Hoxha dhe përveç saj s'kishte të interesuar t'i griste ato. Deri në dhjetor '43 Gjebrea do të rekrutonte 300 të rinj antifashiste, që u rreshtuan në batalionet e Brigadës V-të. Por faqet më heroike janë qëndresa e Gjebresë dhe kompanisë parë e të dytë, në krye të së cilave ishte, në operacioni i dimrit, posaçërisht nga 4 deri 10 shkurt të bllokuara për tetë ditë në majë malit Beun nga egërsia e tmerrshme e natyrës: "...Pjesa më e dobët fizikisht u bë fli e egërsisë së natyrës dhe vdesin...", shkruan në ditarin e saj. Nga të shumtat mundën të mbeten mjaft dokumente me autorësinë e saj për punën e luftën në rajonin e Vlorës, Mallakastrës, Kurveleshit. 
Interesanti, çfarë marrëdhëniesh kishte me emisarët e Titos në qarkun e Gjirokastrës? 
Dihet se për gati një vit në qarkun e Vlorës ishte Dushan Mugosha, që ishte në krye të Partisë Komuniste bashkë me Miladin Popoviçin; në qarkun e jugut Mugosha kishte detyra specifike, sepse aty ishte i fortë fronti i djathtë antikomunist. Ka burime me besueshmëri të lartë se ishte Dushan Mugosha ai që me dorën e tij shkroi verdiktin e pushkatimit të Gjebresë. Nga Nako Spiru ka mbetur refleksioni se Gjebrea kishte kontradikta të hapura me Mugoshën për çështjen e Kosovës që e ka emrin Shqipëri e jo Jugosllavi. Interesanti ka meritën e madhe se është e para dhe e vetme nga kampi i saj i majtë që u vu në debat ballë për ballë me Mugoshën, që ishte idhulli i Enverit, po dhe i të tjerëve në krye të partisë. Në dokumentin arkivor të Plenumit të dytë të Beratit (nëntor '44) theksohej se "Dushani dha alarmin në Parti se Rinia po shkëputej [nga partija] dhe këtë e bëri se nuk kishte marrëdhënie të mira me shokët e rinisë. Nga frika e shkëputjes së Rinisë nga Partia lindi ideja për të marrë në dorë Rininë e ta lidhë atë me Partinë." Gjebrea ishte pushkatuar, andaj nuk zihet në gojë emri i saj, dhe ishte Interesanti ishte ajo që kërkonte shkëputjen, pavarësinë e organizatës së rinisë antifashiste nga partia, dhe masa e parë e alarmit nga Mugosha e nën ndikimin e urdhrin e tij ishte largimi i Gjebresë nga detyra në krye të qarkorit të rinisë antifashiste, heqja e saj nga detyra e anëtares së komitetit të qarkorit të partisë. Interesanti ishte në marrëdhënie të acaruara politike me Mugoshën. 
Në rajonin e Jugut punonin dhe misionarët anglezë e amerikanë, a ka lidhje të Interesantit me misionarët? 
Kanë mbetur dy burime arkivore të drejtpërdrejta për bashkëpunim në detyrë të Interesantit me misionarët anglezë, por ka shenja dhe për burime të tjera që s'kam mundur t'i gjej, ku i dihet ku janë fshehur. Janë gjetur porosi që i jepeshin nga Enveri, por s'gjenden përgjigjet e Interesantit për detyrat e dhëna. Interesanti kryen e detyrën e "ndërmjetëses" midis misioneve Aleate dhe qarkorit e shtabit qendror. Interesanti përzgjidhej nga Aleatët për nga inteligjencia, dhe aftësitë shumë të mira për të komunikuar në anglisht, frëngjisht, italisht. 

gsh

----------


## Preng Sherri

Shpresoj që " shigjeta" s'do ta largoj këtë shkrimin tim. Në radhë të parë dua të cekë që sillen disa shkrime rreth rastit të  Ramize Gjebresë, me inate dhe gjykime personale, duke mos patur asnjë të vetmin dokumentë dëshmues dhe për këtë arsye nëse më lejoni do t'mund t'ju shkruaj dhe t'ju zbardh tërë Historinë për Ramize Gjebrenë dhe zaho Kokonë.
 Në faktë, këtu s'kemi fare të bëjmë me Nexhmijen dhe vetëm një i krisur mund të dëshmoj gjëra të tilla ngaqë për rastin në fjalë nuk dinte as Enver Hoxha.
 Në faktë i gjithë Gjyqi siç duket ishte zhvilluar në fshehtësi të madhe nga Brigada e Pestë.
 Por duke mos dashur të hudhem që nga lindja e Ramizes dhe gjerë tek minutat e fundit të jetë  së saj do të sjellë një dëshmi të atyre që i ¨qendruan për gjatë gjithë kohës pranë.
 Mirëpo, për ata që nuk e dinë duhet të cekim që ekziston *edhe një ditar i RAMIZE Gjebresë* ku ajo përshkruan ditët e fundit të jetës së saj.



" ramizenë na e kish prurë në shtëpi  Hasan Pulua. ( Hasan Pulua ishte nga Dukati në ish-partizan sqarim i P. Sherrit).
" U miqësuam. E donim me gjithë zemër: unë, Hyqmeti, fatua, Safia. darkave mblidhte fëmijët retherreth oxhakut dhe u tregonte përrallla. Lozte e bënte shaka.  Kastriotin ( kastriot Zotaj farmacist i njohur në Shqipëri sqarim P. Sherri) dyvjeçar e donte më shumë dhe shpesh herë i jepte ndonjë biskotë apo karamele. Kur e donte puna lante rrobat, gatuante. Vinte mesatare nga trupi, e shendoshë, me një fytyrë bojëgruri.
 Një natë ajo luante me fëmijët atë lojën " fluturon fluturon".
 Pa pritur u fut Kësulkuqi, Hito Çakua.
( Ky ishte më së shumti i interesuar që Ramizeja të dënohej dhe sipas mendimit tim ishte shumë xheloz në Zahon - mendim i lirë i Preng Sherrit).
" Këtu është Ramizeja"- pyeti ai.
" Këtu jam!" - u përgjigj ajo.
" Të kërkojn një çikë në Komandë", i tha.
" Erdha, erdha!" ia ktheu vajza.
" pa e ditur përse po e kërkonin, më dha çantën dhe ia vura në sepete, na thotë nënë Safija. U la, iku pa më bërë një kafe, siç e kishte zakon. Më pëlqente ta pija nga dora e saj.
" Këtu i ke rrobat e mia", më tha.
" Dhe iku. Pak e mërzitur mu duk. E prita atë natë por nuk erdhi. Në mëngjez na erdhi manush Myftiu. Më tha t'i bëja një kafe dhe i bëra.
 Ishte i prerë në fytyrë.
" Përse nuk erdhi Ramizeja?"- e pyeta.
" Fjeti te zerdelia, ja këtu pranë e ke..." mu përgjigj pa e ngritur kokën.
" Ua, i thashë, përse na e latë atje vajzën, atje nuk kanë bukë të hanë për veten".
" E, foli prapë ai, një natë është su bë qameti".
E pritëm dhe natën e dytë por mazallah Ditën e tretë vjen Liria ( Arapi) e nxituar dhe e tronditur dhe i thotë diçka italisht Lumes ( Drita Kosturit). Seç do të ndodhte atë natë marsi, e mori vesh Zoto rakipi dhe i qëndroi manushit dhe Shefqetit.
" Mos na i bëni këtë turp", i tha ai i inatisur. Në qoftë se ajo ka bërë ndonjë turp, turpin le ta mbajë shtëpia ime, ajo le të rrijë tek ne dhe në vend të saj, merrni vajzën time partizane."
" Lena Aga, mos na ngacmo më shumë!
( Lexohen këto tek " Kujtime" të Izedin Zotaj).
" *Nuk dua më dashuri*, shkruajti Ramizeja një natë më parë në Ditar. Nuk dua asgjë veç lirisë. E vetmuar, e vetmuar. A e kupton çfarë zëra të tmerrshëm përfshihen në këtë fjalë: " e vetmuar?"
" Atë natë Ramizeja s'mori asnjë sy gjumë. Shkrojti letra në drejtime të ndryshme, u vuri dhe fotogarfitë e saj si kujtim. Kishte bërë shtetije nëpër dhomë. Nuk hëngri bukë. Piu vetëm një gotë qumësht. Asgjë tjetër s'vuri në gojë. Edhe në mëngjez po ashtu. Piu një gotë me dhallë. pasdreke erdhen shoqet dhe e morën të lidhur. Eci përmes shokëve dhe shoqeve të tre batalioneve të Brigadës dhe mbërriti te shpella Hyse, pranë spitalit partizan. U shkeput për një 4ast me mendimin dhe dëshirën për të bërë autokritikë para shokëve por se lanë. Foli Shefqet Peçi, foli Manush Myftiu, foli Liri gega, foli Hito Çakua.
 Ai e lexoi vendimin e gjyqit special.
Hysni Kapua mungonte në shenjë mos-aprovimi.

Erdhi çasti fatal.
 fytyra e saj ishte shumë e hidheruar. Ramize Gjebrea e kishte përçmuar Gjyqin. Pa asnjë kundërshtim, të lidhur, të shoqëruar nga " toga" pushkatare, e nisën në vendin e ekzekutimit.
 RAMIZE GJEBREA KA LËNË NJË DITAR DHE AI DITAR GJENDET NË DUART E AUTORIT TË LIBRIT TË PARË PËR RAMIZENË.

"ishte përzgjedhur një grup partizanësh ( GRA) për ta pushkatuar.
" Mos qëlloni nga prapa! Nga prapa qëllojnë frikacakët, ndersa plumbat tuaj i pres ndryshe, qëllomëni! Vdekje fashizmit!
" Dhe pas këtyre fjalëve, duke nderuar me grusht, por me duar të lidhura, të shtënat u shumuan, na thotë M.S.
plumbat e parë e rrëzuan përmbys, të plagosur. Dikush e shty dhe ia ktheu fytyrën me këmbë. E shau, e shtyu."
 Pas kësaj skene i shtinë edhe katër plumba nga revolja drejt e në fytyrë për tia prishur atë.
 Shefqet Peçi i xhindosur nga kjo skenë makabre briti:
" Mjaft, mjaft more egersira" megjithëse edhe vet disa orë më parë kishte vë firmën për ekzekutimin e saj.

1. Njerzit me  shenjë ( prerje veshi apo prerje hunde) ishin njerez që kishin bërë turp dhe si e tillë nuk afroheshin në Kuvende. " Ruhuni nga njerezit me shenjë!" thonë në anëdetin e Himarës.

2. Disa muaj më vonë Shefqet Peçi kishte bërë një bisedë të gjatë me Hito Çakuan. E kishte kritikuar rreptë për inatet personale dhe vendimet që merrte me kokën e vet, sidomos për presionin që kishte bërë për pushkatimin e Ramizesë. Hitoja ishte zemeruar dhe në gusht të vitit 1944 i shkruante një letër Liri Gegës, që ndodhej si e deleguar fuqiplotë e PKSH, në Veri, ku i thotë:" Shefqet Peçi ka një thes moskenaqesish në bark... Shefqeti është antiparti...., ai ka lidhje me një grup nga Kurveleshi"
( AQSH,F14, dos.53)

 Pohojnë se:
Enver Hoxha, sapo u vu në dijeni për Gjyqin special kundër Zaho Kokës dhe Ramize Gjebresë dërgoi një letër ku jepte urdhër;
" Asnjë të mos ekzekutohet!"
 Të tjerët thonë se:
" Enver Hoxha nuk ka dërguar as letër, as radiogram!"
 Ajo që dihet është se Komiteti Qendror nuk ishte njohtuar për këtë Gjyq dhe se brigadës së pestë dhe Hito Çakos i ngutej për zbatimin e ekzekutimit?.
 MUGOSHA s'kishte lidhje me këtë Punë!

 Këtë Plagë se pati të lehtë Nako Spirua që më vonë u bë i dashuri i Liri belishovës. Ai u vu në kërkim të varrit të Ramizesë. Merreni me mend gjendjen e tij shpirtërore. nakua thoshte se " ortodokset thonë " gjynah të mos kesh një varr" dhe ai deshironte këtë gjë për Ramizenë. megjithëse nuk i kishin dhënë lejen ay krye në vete shkonë në  Vlorë.
" Kush e kishte grua, Unë apo ata"" " Nëse është e vërtetë që Ramizeja më ka tradhtuar më thoni, mbi supet e mia bie turpi, apo mbu supet e tyre"? Njeriu është i lirë të dashuroi atë që i do zemra. ka ikur koha e shitjes dhe blerjes së vajzave".
" Nëse u vendos për ekzekutim përse të mos më njohtonin edhe mua më parë?"
 Nako Spiro nuk pati mundësi të shtinte në dorë të vërtetën ngaqë atë nuk e pati të plotë asnjeri.
 ( Fragmente të shkëputura nga libri " Dashuri dhe plumba" të Pavllo Gjidede)

----------


## ujkus

te vjen keq vertet po edhe kjo eshte ne vazhden e zdukjes se shokeve qe neser do marin pushtetin

----------


## ujkus

gjynaf goce trime parizane te haje plumbin nga mbrapa pa burrni me kurvllik 
ishte pararoja e 50 viteve diktature qe cuan ne trapllikun e madh te kultit te individit meskin e hipokrit
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Preng Sherri

S'do mend që, duke lexuar Ditarin e Ramize Gjebresë, vërejm dhe kuptojm që ajo ishte një " levriçkë" dhe përpos që flitej se kishte pas një aventurë me Misto mamen, para se të fejohej me nako Spiron, ajo ishte dalluar për më shumë për një jetë më të lirë. Tashti, duhet të kemi parasysh Shqiperin e viteve të dyzeta, kur akoma mbaheshin ferexhet apo edhe burkat: Ramize Gjebreja në Ditarin e saj, pranon që është e shashtisur pas Zaho Kokes, që aso kohe ishte vetëm 24 vjeçar.
  Në ditët në vijim do të sjellim disa nga shenimet e procesit të gjykimit të saj dhe të Zahos sikurse që ka " dëshmi" që ajo kishte kaluar disa nga netët s'bashku me Zahon. Në Gjyqin e bërë ndajë saj Ramizeja arsyetohet që në shtepinë në fjalë ajo ishte ndalur ngaqë kishte qenë e sëmurë ndersa Zahoja meqenëse një këmbë i kishte marrë të enjtura nga të ftohtit kishte nevoj për Kurim.
 Në faktë ajo sa jetonte në Tiranë, kishte ikur nga qyteti pasi që ishte zbuluar se është ilegale tamam e veshur si Nuse duke kaluar disa postblloqe të Italianëve.
 Nëse keni shikuar Filmin " Nusja dhe shtetrrethimi" është përshkrim identik i ikjes së Ramizesë nga Tirana duke dal në mal vetëm se në Film Nusja kalon postblloqet jermane ndersa Ramizeja kishte të bënte me Postblloqet Italiane.
 Në Gjyqin  bërë ndajë saj dhe zaho Kokes- Ramizeja më së shumit akuzohej nga Liri gega ndersa  kur një nga akuzuesit e akuzon për shetitjet e saja me zakon sikurse për zhdukjet e saja në mal po ashtu me Zakon, Ramizeja i përgjigjet se " kur ti ikje me mua dhe kaloje në shetitje disa orë - ato nuk të pengonin".

----------


## Brari

preng ..

ti ben pjese ne ate shtabin special qe ka treguar nje mjeshteri te shkalles me te larte per te fabrikuar "tym" per ngjarje te ndodhura ne koh te ndryshme ne kosove e shqiperi. 
e kupton besoj se e kam fjalen per shum vrasje te bera nga njesitet tuaja por qe juve u eshte dashur tu beni "shpjegimet" sipas politikes qe ndjek shtabi juaj.
ne kosove juve ju ka pire uje shume kjo loje mjeshterore mirpo ne shqiperi ka nje fare  eksperience tek njerzit qe lexojne per te kuptuar cka eshte e vertete e cfar e tymosur apo e mjegulluar apo e ndryshuar apo e transformuar.. 
mirpo te gezon nje fakt se dhe ne kosove po shtohet numri i njerzve qe po kuptojne se si punon fabrika juaj e shpifjes dhe deznformimit.

mbas rastit Bllaca ashtu sikurse dolen artikuj tymues nga shtabi juaj u cfaqen dhe anti tymues te guximshem qe i vune pikat mbi i.. ngjarjeve..

ne shqiperi te enverit per 50 vjet ben cfar deshen shtabet ramizoiste e nexhmijiste enveroiste ne tymosjen e mjegullosjen e historise.
askush nuk i pengonte.
mirpo nji dit plasi..
revolucioni dhjetorist krahas shum luleve celi dhe lulen e pluraliznmit te mendimit e te thenjes se te vertetave.
dhe njerzit.. ata qe deshen.. kuptohet.. mesuan per her te pare shum te verteta.
dhe ne kosove nje dite do mesohet e verteta.
juve e "levricke- zuat dhe sabaheten tolaj.
pra nuk eshte e re qe po e "levrick-ezon" dhe vajzen prizreno-beratase ..ramize gjebrene..

..

mirpo nuk i kini krejt ne dore ju ekranet e gazetat e forumet.. si dikur..
ju beni tuajen.. pra vrisni e mashtroni..  por dhe njerzit atdhetare do mendojne pa ju pyetur juve per te vertetat..

ceshtja e ramizese nuk eshte thjesht ceshtje historike .. 
ajo eshte ceshtje humanizmi..

njerzit e duan ramizene.. ndjejne dhimbsuri per tragjedin e saje..
shtazet qe e vrane dhe sot  vazhdojne te sofistikojne shpifjet..per ta nxjerre ramizene.. yllin e rinise shqiptare te asaj kohe.. nje levricke..sikur  thua ti..

mirpo.. sic thashe.. ju .. nuk mund ta ri-sillni ate kohe aq lehte..
kosova dhe shqiperia po ecin.. drejt drites drejt lirise.. drejt progresit..

bllaca ju ka len pak te hutuar..

do vij dita dhe per ahmet krasniqin do jepni llogari.. dhe per sabaheten..
opeli juaj po cfaqet shpesh ne shkrimet e guximshme te ca trimave te kosoves..

megjithse sot per sot nuk i kini aq keq punet..
ne prishtin e tirane i keni te forta bazat logjistike  te mbrotjes se krimit..
shefi yt..qosja.. mezi po pret qe edvini.. pra enveri i tij.. te marre pushtetin ne tirane dhe de jure se de fakto e ka.. 

mirpo te vjen nga nuk e pret o preng..

bllacen nuk e prisnit psh..


nje gje me gezon ose qetson.. se megjithse me sejdira ne kosove e sali-ra ne tirane i kini grure punet.. pra nuk ju ngucin.. ketu ne forum nuk eshte me vetem brari qe ju kupton juve.. 
pra dhe ne se thyej qaf ndoj dit  do kete plot tjere e bile do shtohen qe ju kuptojne mir juve e do te c'tymosin me guxim.. prodhimet e fabrikes tuaj  te rrenës..

----------


## Preng Sherri

hahahahahahahahaha,
S'ka qare Njeriu pa qeshë me eunukët budallenjë që sipas maksimës së popullit " mos i pyet se të tregojn vet".
 Këta që plot gojën e kishin " antikomunizëm" tani na dalin dhe e simpatizojn Komunisten Ramize Gjebrenë. hahahahahahahahhaha e mos qesh me budallaqe të tilla!
 Ramizeja edhe në çastet e fundit para togës së pushkatimit me grushtë të  ngritur lartë siç bënin komunistët brohorit" Vdekje Fashizmit".
 Por ti brari s'pari provo të bësh ADn-en dhe pastrimin e gjakut tëndë personal se këto tjerat janë të rënda për Ty. Ti je një " alabak" që s'merr fort vesh nga këto punë!

----------


## Preng Sherri

Ramize Gjebrea ishte dënuar për amoral ngaqë ajo dhe nihej si e tillë; amorale.
 Megjithëse nga prizma e kohës së sotme, mund të pohojm që është dashtë të kihet parasysh  dhe të lejohen dashuriçkat, ndodhia për kohën që kishte ndodhë ishte një shkelje e rëndë aqë më parë që kjo flirtonte duke qenë e fejuar me një " partizan" tjetër.
Se, ajo megjithëse e dinte që po bënte një shkelje të rëndë, ramizeja kishte  vazhduar të bënte të vetën.
  Ja se çfarë shkruan ajo më tutje në ditarin e saj:
" Na u vra një në Dhërmi dhe po ta dërgojm vetëm Zahuan ai do t'ua zbutë zemrat dhe do t'bisedoj shtruar me ta. Me ngrenë nervat kapadainjtë. Mua më qpon në zemër, kur ndonjëri më " qan" hallet e mia."
" S'dua ti hap vetes belara. Ç'rëndësi ka, kur mburret dhe nuk e bën punën me zemër? Ndryshe +esht+e puna me Agllain, lefterinë, Me Viton, Me Uraninë, me Nurien, me...... ndryshe është puna me Zahon, Me Nestin, me Sofon me Ymerin.
Sot do të shkruaj edhe për ndjenjat e mia. Edhe këttu s'ka përse të ngatërrohem. Në të vërtetë kam dëshirë, që edhe sot, edhe nesër, të të më kuptojn shokët dhe shoqet. Secili ka dëshirë të pëlqehet dhe të kuptohet. Edhe unë për të krijuar një lidhje të re me njerezit".
 dashuria e kohës time rinore është endezur në shpirtin tim, duke triumfuar mbi dashuriçkat, që shuhen si flakë kashte. Mua se si më duket por është ndezur ajo dashuri ku mplekset edhe pendimi, edhe brejtja edhe dyshimi.
" S'më kanë parë sytë djalë si ky"!
" Më duket sikur jam rritur me të. Më p¨qlen ta dëgjoj, kur flet. megjithëse e qortoj veten për çkujdesje, përsëri më tradhtojn sytë, kur i kryqëzoj me sytë e ZAHOS.
" Si shumë po ia ngjitë sytë  Atij", më tha K. "është i çuditshëm. Ka një pastërti shpirti që të mahnit. Ja për këtë më mbërthehen sytë tek ai. Për çfarë tjetër ta shikoj. Më duket se po më bëhen ziliqare disa shoqe, pa lëre disa shokë...!"
" Si t'ja bëj? Dje nuk e kisha mendjen fare! Më tërhoqi vërejtje dhe K. Është shoqe e mirë nga Vunoi. Gjumi nuk më zë. Sapo e shoh e humbas toruan. Po Partia çfarë do të më thotë? Po në qoftë se do të ma lexojë Ditarin Nakua çfarë do të më thotë? Duhet të jem më  e kujdeshme.
" Në zemrën time jeton akoma dashuria për nakon. As largimi nga Tirana, as ndarja nuk e shoi atë. Asgjë nuk mund ta mbushë atë zbraztirë shpirtërore që lindi prej asaj dite që u takuam në Tiranë dhe u ndamë. Asgjë nuk mund ta ndajë dhe fshijë nga kujtesaime.
Sa shumë që po e vras mendjen edhe unë! Sa më shumë po e vras mendjen aq më shumë rrëmbëhem. Po provoj një ndjesi faji. Shpesh herë e pyes veten:" Ç'duhet të bëj? Ai shikimi i tij i qetë i sotëm, dukej sikur më thoshte: Sa pasione kot së koti, sa dyshime, sa dilema!" Sidoqoftë unë nuk po lë asnjë punë partie pa bërë, bile përpiqem ta bëjë siç duhet".
Më duket sikur P dyshon. Këtë dyshim ia ka futur në Kokë H., L dhe A. Por e kanë kot si njeri si tjetri. Unë nuk jam ndonjë kukull. Dua që të shikoj në ditët, që vijnë, se deri ku mund të shkojë inati dhe provokimi... E dini ç'më tha nënë H. kur më pa filgjanin? Budallëqe! " E sheh këtë llumin e zi në fund të filgjanit'? Ky llum  është një maraz. Shih, shih ka kaluar në njërën anë, siç duket ky maraz ka kaluar në anën tjetër.
  Qeshem të dyja me të madhe. Pastaj vazhdoi:
" Po germën Z ( Zahon) e sheh? Ç'është ky kapedan që të është qepur moj vajzë?".
 Mërzitem kur shoh vështrime që më përgjojnë. Kjo më vret shpirterisht. Por le të më shohin, le të më dëgjojnë, le të habiten me buzëqeshjet e mia me Zahon. Të gjithë i njoh, por atë Zahon e njohë më shumë. Nuk kam frikë, nuk kam turp ta them këtë"!
Ç'është e vërteta, në ëndrra e kam parë veten të dashuruar, ushedi se sa herë.

" Sot jam lodhur, por kur të çlodhem? Nuk i erdhi mirë S. kur e pyeta:
" Pse s'ka ardhur akoma Zahua?
 P.S.
 Ishte vetëm një fragment i vogël nga ditari i Ramize Gjebresë. tashti duke parë rrethanat e kohës dhe gjendjen e Luftës padyshim që ajo bëri një gabim të rëndë! Edhe sot. gati 60 vite më pas, tek shqiptarët nëse një vajzë e fejuar bë flirtë, lë të fejuarin dhe ikë me tjetrin- është e dënueshme dhe jo nga i fejuari se sa nga familja e vet vajzës. Edhe sot ndodhë që nëna t'i thotë të bijës " na turpërove" apo edhe " na e more fytyren" ose t'i thuhet që " dera e shtepis sonë është e mbyllur për Ty".
 Sot në shekullin e Njëzet e një!
 Ramizeja " rospilleqet" e saja i bëri sa me Misto mamen dhe të tjerë për t'u fejuar pastaj me Nakuan e që më vonë ra në dashuri Romeozhulijane me Zahon, duke mos qarë fare kokën se çfarë thoshte dynjaja. A në atë kohë para 60 viteve dynjaja thoshte shumë- shumë!
 Sot, pasi që u " thye karroca" mund të themi çfarë të duam s'na ndalon Njeri por më mirë se që thotë ajo vet me Ditarin e saj duke mos fshirë fare ndjenjat se thotë njeri!

----------


## Brari

preng..


thx qe i cfaq mendesite qe te ziejne ne krye..
je nje kanibal .. polpotist khmer rruzh .. nje bushter gjaksore..
kushedi sa monstra ke pergatitur ne laboratorin tend.. 

ditarin e ramizese e perdor ti dhe shefat e tu si argument se..mir ja bene qe e pushkatuan.. se i morren jeten ne lule te rinise nje vajze shqiptare.. pa qen ata pushkatuesit as shtet as drejtesi as gjykates e pa pasur mandat te marrin jeten e dikujt.. 

me kte filozofi e formuat ju uck-ne.. me pushkatue LDK_ne me dy menyra.. nji me an te sllob arkanit.. qe do te banin cfarosjen sasiore te LDK-se..pra te popullit te Kosoves.. e tjetra snajperistet tuaj neper prita duke vrare ldk-istet e mirnjohur.. duke filluar me Agane e te tjere  der tek ai qe u rebelua ndaj jush.. Konushevc mergimi..

Me kte filozofi e shperthyet revolucionin e 97 tes..

Me kte e masakruat LEk Cokun.. femijet e tahir zemes.. ekremin ne prag deres shpise.. ahmetin ne mes tirane..

Berisha dh.ihet ne brek prej jush se ja kini treguar se kini aftesi me ja vra femijet.. sic e vrate azemin hajdar e nuk ndihet i mjeri.. 
Po ashtu dhe tjeret ne Tiran e Kosove..
Prizreni votoj per ju sepse e din se ju jini ne cdo cajtore tuj pergjue ne cdo dere shpije tuj prit me opela te kuq.. e ata me rujt guzicat ju deklarojne voten.. 
Nuk i ve faj..


Ti nuk je shqiptar e as njeri o preng..
ti je khmer rruzh stalinist..




Pac hijen tande o monster..


..

----------


## Preng Sherri

Ti brari je një serbofil sepse në damarët e tu qarkullon gjak serbi dhe ti e di këtë gjë!
 Por, meqë të lejojn ti vazhdo me budallaqet e tua ndersa vëllai i Ekrem Rexhës e kuptoj se kush i vrau vllaun prandaj ay është renditur pranë PDK-ës dhe Ramadan Mujës.
 Por nëse nuk e ke ditur, kjo Temë është hapur për Ramize Gjebrenë dhe jo për palljet e tua të gomarit me refrene serbotingëlluese me të cilat ti sherbehesh por që ngjajnë në fluska bore të muajit prill, që me t'i puthë një rreze sado e vogël ato shkrihen.
  Merru me Temën dhe mos fol budallaqe!

----------


## Preng Sherri

PRa, komunistët e forumit që gojën e kanë plot " demokraci" t'mos merziten shumë për Komunisten e orëve të para siç ishte Ramize Gjebrea.
 PRa, nëse shikohet nga ana e ligjeve të Luftës, nga ana kanunore, Ramizja kishte bërë gabime të rënda. Megjithëse shoqet ia kishin tërhequr vërejtjen - dashuria që ndjente ajo për Zahon. ishte më e madhe sa që për shumë momente kishte harruar që ishte një vajzë e fejuar, tashmë më!
 Por, kemi nga ata sherbyes me babë e babëgjysh të armiqëve të shqiptarëve të cilët kanë rol trashegues që të bëjnë mjegull kudo që të jetë  e mundur dhe të tillëve s'ju duhen faktet, argumentet as edhe e drejta Historike: këtyre krejt çka u duhet është të marrin RRogen e tyre nga padronet për çka janë të regrutuar për t'punuar.
 Ne s'mund ta gjykojm rastin nga viti 2010, nga viti kur Njerëzit ikin për Pushime jo në këtë Planet por në Planete tjera.
 Se Ramizeja ishte një vajzë e " përdalë" kjo s0dio mend shumë ngaqë këtë gjë e pohojn që të gjithë ata që e kishin njohur për së afërmi: por që ishte një vajzë shumë-shumë e bukur edhe këtë gjë s'mund ta mohonte njeri!
 Ramize Gjebrea vinte nga një Familje patriotike nder të cilët më së shumti ishte shquar Baki Gjebrea ose si njihej ndryshe si Abdyl Baki Gjirokastra. Bakiu kishte mik Dervish Himën, hasan prishtinën dhe Ismail Qemalin. Ismail Qemali i kishte ngarkuar më 1912-en të ngrinte flamurin e lirisë në Berat ndersa kur ishte formuar qeveria bakiun e kishte emëruar drejtor të Financave.
 Bakiu e urrente shumë Haxhi Qamilin dhe Musa Qazimin duke mos ua vënë veshin re3belëve keçbërës, ai ruajti trishtimin për veprimet e tyre antipopullore dhe u hodh në ilegalitet në malet e Skraparit, por prefekti M.E. Kozarja organizoi gjurmiminm kapjen dhe më pas ekzekutimin e tij së bashku me Ismail Klosin, Hajredin Fratarin dhe Muharrem Lleshin. Ramizeja dhe familja e saj urrenin Zogun ndersa ajo ishte në shkollë dhe në të njejtën klasë me Liri Belishovën.
 Së bashku me ramizen në të njejtën klasë ishte edhe Vito kapoja. Ndërsa ishte shumë e lumtur kur kishte marrë një letër nga margarita Tutullani ku shkruante: " Ju përgëzoj për punën që bëni!

E Fejuara e Misto Mames
 Sadi i trishtuar të jenë të 23 vitet e Ramize Gjebresë ajo kurrë nuk i harrojë njerzit, fshatarët qytetarët.
" Njëzet e një vjeçe. Ja ku janë shkruan ajo. Këtë vit në mos, vitin tjetër do të mbarojë lufta dhe do të vija dita të shfaqem nuse."
 Ajo ia dinte se ia vlente.
 Në rastin konkret u " përgojua" për arsye " të fejesës" së diktuar nga rrethanat e ilegalitetit. Këtu nuk ka ndonjë imagjinatë të shfrenuar sepse " fejesa" me Misto Mamen për të rrëmbyer shtypshkronjën u bë e njohur. Dhe kështu, të gjitha bazat ia " vlenin" thashethemeve në mbushje të legjendës për të dy të rinjtë e pashëm ( mishërim i moshatarëve të rritur me pekule), ku ishte e pamundur t'u ngjiteshin cene.
E fejuara e Mistos i ngjante  një nuseje elegante, të përkryer, evropiane, por për arsye që dihen në vitet e pas luftës, kjo fejesë i atribohej Qiriako Deçkës.
 Të fejuarit të asaj kohe ishin të rinjtë më të lumtur, më të çiltër, që kishte parë ndonjëherë Shqipëria.

----------


## Asdreni82

Z.Preng!
Do isha dakort por po t'i sillje këto "ditare" pak autentike se kështu mund të shkruaj edhe ndonjë tjetër e të thotë janë ditare!!!
Pastaj nuk mendoj se njerzit duhet të jenë dakort kur vritet një njeri i dashuruar!!!
Duhet të jesh shumë kriminel të pranosh vrasjen e një femre të dashuruar!

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Z.Preng!
> Do isha dakort por po t'i sillje këto "ditare" pak autentike se kështu mund të shkruaj edhe ndonjë tjetër e të thotë janë ditare!!!
> Pastaj nuk mendoj se njerzit duhet të jenë dakort kur vritet një njeri i dashuruar!!!
> Duhet të jesh shumë kriminel të pranosh vrasjen e një femre të dashuruar!


 Ditari i saj do të botohet së shpejti nga autori që e ka në pronësi.
  Kjo një njeri i dashuruar mund të interpretohet në mënyra të ndryshme: romantike, e rastit, kanunore e kështu me radhë.
 Në Kosovë, është një këngë e cila mban titullin " Kënga e Hikmetës" dhe e cila pasi që studionte në një qytet Jugosllav atje dashurohet me një serb me emrin Aleksandër mirëpo me të dëgjuar babai i saj, niset, mbrrin dhe e vret vajzën e tij ngaqë kishte turpëruar familjën.
  Ne po flasim për një ngjarje që ka ndodhë para më shumë se 60 vitesh. Tashti, nëse një e fejuar do të arsyetohet se ka vepruar nga dashuria që ka dashtë një tjetër me këtë llogjik do t'mund të arsyetojm gjithësecilën grua që shkelë Kurorën e martesës dhe atë në " emër të dashurisë".
 E para, duhet të dini që në kohë lufte ekzistojn ligjet e luftës e të cilat janë shumë-shumë të rrepta. Pra.ligjet e luftës quhen të tilla ngaqë s'janë ligje të aprovuara nga ndonjë parlament apo ligje demokratike por ligje të imponuara.
 Unë e kuptoj që në këto debate FORUMESH, marrin pjesë edhe ata që janë nën moshën 18 vjeçe; edhe ata të moshave të mesme; edhe ata që arsim  modestë; edhe ata me arsim superior: unë jam i vetëdijshëm që në debat mund të marrin pjesë edhe ata që për së afërmi e njihnin Ramize Gjebrenë; unë e di që Liri belishova akoma jeton dhe e cila me rastin e promovimit të librit për vajzën e saj kishte ftuar edhe të afërmit e Ramizes që të merrnin pjesë.
 Këtu s'kemi të bëjmë me gjykimin: a kanë bërë mirë apo kanë bërë keq!
 Lehtë është të gjykosh nga sot por ka qenë vështirë të veprosh nga dita e djeshme.
 Nga dita e sotshme do t'mund të gjejë shumë nga gabimet që kanë bërë Ilirët dhe të them" pse s'kanë vepruar kështu apo edhe ashtu " dhe në këtë mënyrë s'do t'kishim një atdhe të t'kurrur.
 Ramizeja ka qenë plotesisht e vetëdijshme se çfarë ishte duke vepruar. Megjithëse ia kishin tërhequr vëmendjen se nuk po bë mirë me këto gjëra Ajo serish kishte vazhduar në të sajën siç thoshte " s'mund t'i bënte ballë vështrimit të Zahos".
 Duke pasur parasysh që në kohë Lufte armiku për të fut përçarjen dhe për të hapur thashethemet bë propagandë s'pari në popull që pastaj populli të ketë distancim nga ata të malit. Njëra nga propagandat më të tmershme që kishte bërë armiku por edhe Reaksioni i mbrendshëm ishte se nacionalçlirimtarja do t'ua heq ferexhet grave dhe se do t'bahet " javash uqkuri" në të gjitha anët.
 Për t'mundur me debatuar më mirë duhet pasur njohuri ndersa Ju që jeni pak më të rinjë në moshë lexoni ato që mendoni që janë për t'u lexuar ndersa mendimin e tretë asnjënës mbane gjithnjë si më realin.
 ramize Gjebrea dhe Zaho Koka që të dy ishin burgosur dhe hedhur para Gjyqit. Ramizeja dënohet me pushkatim ndersa zaho Kokën e denojn duke ia hequr të gjitha meritat e gjerë athershme dhe duke e degraduar vetëm në " partizan të thjeshtë".
 Thuhet që ndikim të madh për ta falur Zahon kishte pas Hysni Kapo ndersa megjithëse ky ishte angazhuar për të shpëtuar edhe Ramizenë të tjerët si Liri Gega, Hito Çakua, manush Myftiu dhe Shefqet Peçi ( me rezerva) kishin dhënë denimin e prerë pushkatim!
 Nuk mundemi të arsyetojm çdo gjë në emër të dashurisë aqë më parë nëse ke pas një dashuri pastaj një tjetër e jë tjetër; një fejesë e pastaj serish një fejesë.
 Edhe dashuria ka rregullat e saja dhe Kufijtë e saj!
 "Po bëjë një pyetje banale:
 SI do t'gjykonit Ju nëse një Nënë për hirë të dashurisë, lë fëmijët dhe burrin dhe ikë me të dashurin?
So do t'gjykoni nëse, një e fejuar e një Ushtari të UÇK-ës, që gjendet në Front, flirton me një tjetër duke mos qenë ai aty?!
 Po flasim pa qenë të ndikuar nga realiteti i kohës së sotshme; pa qenë të ndikuar nga propaganda e tmerrshme e kohës së sotshme. Nuk po arsyetojm asgjë vetëm po dëshmojm sipas mundësive dhe materjes që e kemi në disponim!

P.S.
 Më lartë lexoni një shkrim që ka sjellë nga një gazetë njëri dhe ku thuhet se ramizenë evranë me një të vetmin plumb dhe atë pas kokës!
 Nuk është e vërtetë!
 aspak nuk është e vërtetë!
 Vrasja e saj ka qenë më e tmerrshme.
 S'pari togi u grave ( partizane) kishin shtirë në të dhe ajo nga plumbat kishte rënë përdhe dhe meqë nga të shtënat e para akoma jepte shenja jete, një nga partizanët i afrohet ( s'ka shenime por unë mendoj që ky duhet të jetë Hito Çakua) dhe me katër plumba revoleje e qëllon në fytyrë.
 Tregojn gratë më vonë që e kishin marrë atë për ta varrosur dhe që vendi për vite e vite ishte mbajtë i fshehur, fytyra e saj nuk dallohej më nga të shtenat e plumbave!

----------


## Brari

preng or preng.. 

je pjestar i shtabit special i cili sic e ka thene nje plak drenicak i mencur qe i njohu e i provoj ne shpin te fisit te vet lojnat e juaja.. e ca prej jush mire.. ishit qeni i keq qe ja sollet ukun ne torishte katundarit.. 
qe perkthehet keshtu.. ju me nji mjeshteri te rralle e sollet ne kosove e ne cdo shpi te shqiptarit armaten serbe duke e ditur mire se cfar ben armata serbe nder shtepijat e shqiptareve..
pra e masakruat popullin e kosoves me ane te ushtrise serbe..
cili ishte faji i atij populli.. qe ju u hakmorret aq barbarisht..
ai.. populli i kosoves ishte antaresuar ne partine e rugoves..
cili ishte faji i rugoves?
nuk vuri lule te mermeri i enver hoxhes.. dhe hodhi xixat per pluralizem ne shqiperi e kto dy faje ju smund tja falshit..
kjo eshte krejt e verteta e gjithcka tjeter eshte tymnaje or prenga i qoses se idajetit..
pse e shpallet ju tregermeshin uck..
aspak me clirue kosoven pi serbise.. por sepse mbas triumfit te revolucionit qosisto caushist.. te vlores.. pra ri-ardhjes se nomenklatures enveriste ne pushtet ne tirane.. meraku juaj e i selise roze ishte.. betonizimi i asaj fitoreje per ju shum e madhe e per vendin nji tragjedi e papare.. e per hir te ketij betonizimi te pushtetit terrorist qe ju instaluat duhej dhe nji "rozafe"..
e rozaf sdo ish nji e dy nuse por krejt NUSJA KOSOVE me 3 milion femij gra burra e rini..
i duhej pre hovi levizjes demokratike ne shqiperi e cila ne ato ditet e caushizmit kanibalist ishte e tronditur.. por ju i trembeshit  ri mekembjes se saje dhe sajuat uck.. sepse e dinit qe mbas shpalljes se tre germeshit uck ( se ushtri ju asnjihere nuk u perpoqet te beni) ne kosove do behej kasaphane e prej ksaj kasaphane do stepej levizja demokratike ne shqiperi qe sic e pranon padashje dhe pandushi.. berishes do ti thuhej.. hej berish lere hallin e demokracise ne shqiperi se po na del pun me kosoven.. dhe berisha ju mir e dinit.. do te kapitullonte per hir te gjemes qe do ndodhte ne kosove e ju.. me tregur-shin uck.. do vrisnit shum e shum zogj..  e 2 zogjt kryesore do ishin.. do fitonit .... pushtet.. ne tirane.. ( partia mëmë) te qete pa telashe berishiane.. kurse zogu juaj do ishte.. pra zogu i lpk-se.. se andej matane mbas qaf morine.. shkau do ja u kajke nan e fmi LDK-se armikes tuaj..

vetem kjo qe them une i shpjegon krejt lojnat tuaja..

preng.. nji dit krejt kini me i vertetue me gojen tuaj kto..

sa per vllan e ekremit...

sa referatet i ke ba ti or preng kunder ekremit.. 

a don me ti sjell ktu.. 
rasimi ju a nxorri horllikun..


..


Lavdi Natos or preng..bash per inat tandin.. qe ja  mundesoj Shqiptareve qe mbeten gjalle kthimin ne shpijat e veta stergjyshore..

preng.. e ke habit kte asdrenin.. 

mirpo jo mue sepse ju jo nji Ramize por mijra ramize i lat ne meshire te bajonetes arkane..
ju i mbroni vrasesit e ramizese qe sot jan 80 -90 vjecare.. sepse ju vet kini vra disa Ramize .. kto vitet e fundit..
Ne gerxhet e kukso tropojes jan gjetur eshtra vajzash,.. 


Jo me kot ti me shok tu ke qene strehues i jaho salihit..

besoj dhe serial killerin orik e ke ndihmue me marr letrat..

nejse bej qejf..



..

----------


## Preng Sherri

O ti brari.
 Ti ke qenë regrut i specialcit serb dhe lere këtë gjë se njeri s^po i ha palla për budallaqet e tua!
 Ka ikë koha jote ajo s'kthehet ma a kuptove o ti Zoran?
 Merru me temën që ka hapur " shigjeta"!

----------


## Preng Sherri

> preng or preng.. 
> 
> vetem kjo qe them une i shpjegon krejt lojnat tuaja..
> 
> preng.. nji dit krejt kini me i vertetue me gojen tuaj kto..
> 
> sa per vllan e ekremit...
> 
> sa referatet i ke ba ti or preng kunder ekremit.. 
> ...


 Hajt bre silli e mos lerë si qen këtu se na lodhe; qeni thonë që leh nuk ha!

----------

